# Looking for Wood Crimson Trace for P239



## plentyofpaws (Nov 7, 2008)

Went looking for Crimson Trace for the P239 9mm and see they don't make anything anymore for the P239.

Anyone know of any Laser Sights available for the P239 9mm?


----------



## mlc (Nov 9, 2008)

did CT make wood grips for the p239? kool, i gotta see if i can find a picture of those. how long ago did the make them in wood?


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

Not sure CT ever ventured into wood. Perhaps a quick e-mail to them will answer if they are even available. Would save wasting some time if they never were produced. Just sayin'.


----------



## plentyofpaws (Nov 7, 2008)

I was wondering if anyone else out there made a similiar product.

CT made them in rubber over mold, but I don't even see them on their website. Lasermax makes one, not grip type, for a P239 in 40/357, but no 9mm.

Guess no one makes them.

Thanks guys.


----------



## mlc (Nov 9, 2008)

plentyofpaws said:


> CT made them in rubber over mold, but I don't even see them on their website.


i looked at their website right after i read this thread and saw them being offered. not anything wooded but the rubber over mold version. you must not have looked very hard.

http://www.crimsontrace.com/Home/Products/SigSauer/LG439/tabid/182/Default.aspx


----------



## plentyofpaws (Nov 7, 2008)

Well now that makes me feel stupid. I swear, when I looked yesterday or the day before they were not there. Hmmm.


----------



## mlc (Nov 9, 2008)

hehe! i'm getting old, stuff like that happens to me more than i ever care to admit.


----------



## plentyofpaws (Nov 7, 2008)

LOL I know that feeling all too well.


----------

